# Fibroplex and tart cherry juice



## Feisty

Has anyone tried drinking tart cherry juice concentrate to help with the Fibro pain? My SIL told me about it. She started drinking 1 oz. of the tart cherry juice concentrate (you can find it in the health food section/store...probably in the frozen or refrigerated section). She has a lot of pain from arthritis and her hands and feet were so swollen last summer and through the fall. It has helped her alot. The swelling is gone and so is most of the pain. She can wear her rings again and just about any type of shoe. It has also helped her Plantar Fasciitis pain. She says she feels very good. Her Doctor recommended it.So.....I stopped at the local health food store and bought myself a bottle last week. I'm going to give it a try. It's suppose to help all kinds of different pain besides arthritis pain and inflammation. What have I got to lose? It contains 25 mgs of anthocyanins per serving. It is up to 10 times more effective in fighting joint and muscle inflammation than aspirin.The Montmorency tart cherry juice is suppose to be the best one to take. You mix 1 oz. of concentrate with a glass of liquid such as a glass of water, cola, seltzer, etc.Also, my Chiropractor recommended taking Fibroplex. It is used to support fatigue and soft-tissue tenderness. It consists of thiamine, Vit. B-6, Magnesium, and Manganese. The Chiro said she has quite a few patients with Fibro and this supplement has helped most of them alot. Has anyone heard of or tried these two "natural" remedies? I'm not looking for something that will take all the Fibro pain away, because I don't believe anything can really do that. But I am hoping that it might make it a little more manageable for me. I've been in a very bad Fibro flair.


----------



## 20745

Hey FeistyThat sounds like a good idea I was just at Whole foods today and I guess I will go back tomorrowI get real bad arthritis in my hands Ihave it in my back and hip but that area us such a mess I dont know what is causing what painHow are you HAvent heard from you in a whileAre you all recovered from the surgery?KAren


----------



## Feisty

Hi Karen.







Yes, I'm doing much better after the surgery. It took a while, but I'm bouncing back. Now I just have to get through this bad Fibro flair and the cold, damp weather is not helping any. Grrrrrrr.I have a lot of trouble with my neck and shoulders, which then causes excruciating headaches. The Chiro told me this morning that the reason my neck hurts so much when I want to tilt my head back even a little bit is because the vertabrae are being compressed. Well, jeepers! How do you straighten something like that out??!!The company that makes the tart cherry juice that I am taking has a website. If you can't find the Montepelier tart cherry juice concentrate, let me know and I will e-mail you their website. You can ordered it from them.


----------

